# "Popping" thyroid cartilage?



## adagio (Jun 25, 2012)

I've been having this "popping" feeling that I've dismissed for quite a while as my thyroid rubbing against my tracheal cartilage rings. At times, when I swallow, it feels like everything on the outside of my trachea gets stuck "up", and won't settle back down. When it finally does move back down, it "pops".

A few nights ago, I had this feeling again, so I watched it in the mirror. It turns out that it's my thyroid cartilage that's popping, not my thyroid! (Or at least it seems that way when I watch it.) It's actually becoming more frequent, and it happens more on days when my thyroid nodule feels more swollen.

Has anyone else experienced this? Is it possible for thyroid tissue to grow underneath the thyroid cartilage (or even over it), causing the extra pressure and "popping"? Am I concerning myself over nothing?

Surgery is in 17 days. Perhaps this will soon all be a thing of the past!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

17 more days and they will be able to tell you exactly what is happening.

Could it be a muscle in your neck that has tightened?


----------



## adagio (Jun 25, 2012)

Lovlkn said:


> 17 more days and they will be able to tell you exactly what is happening.
> 
> Could it be a muscle in your neck that has tightened?


Hmmm...a muscle in my neck...good thought! I've been having lots of trouble with C4-C7, my clavicle, and my first rib on my left side. (My chiropractor believes the C4-C7 issue is due to the nodule.) Perhaps the muscles are all irritated and are in spasm.

Today is almost over. It no longer counts...16 days and I find out!!!


----------

